# Check this fish out! Again!



## Capt. TJ Cheek (Apr 20, 2011)

Caught this guy at 3:17 yesterday afternoon. He weighed 7 lbs 11 oz and was 19 1/2" long. We fought him for about 34 hours before we wound up landing him surgically.

 "Captain" Jackson Cheek


----------



## Mud Minnow (Apr 20, 2011)

Congrads!!! That's a hansome young man!!


----------



## JimJack68 (Apr 20, 2011)

Congrats, he looks like he will make a fine fishing buddy.


----------



## nickel back (Apr 20, 2011)

thats a keeper...congrats


----------



## Capt. Tim Cheek (Apr 20, 2011)

Here is another pic after TJ netted him


----------



## rshunter (Apr 20, 2011)

Congratulations... it is a wonderful feeling.


----------



## oldenred (Apr 20, 2011)

congrats! welcome to the world of sleepless nights


----------



## roperdoc (Apr 20, 2011)

Awesome catch! Better keep that one. We're all aware of how hard you worked for this, but make sure to tell Mom we're proud of her,too.
Congratulations on your newest blessing.


----------



## retired (Apr 20, 2011)

Congrads to the Cheek family.  God has blessed you .  See ya in 2 weeks.


----------



## georgia_home (Apr 20, 2011)

Congrats!!! You'll have quite the mate there, capt!


----------



## milltown (Apr 20, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## fishfryer (Apr 20, 2011)

That's a keeper for sure,might turn out to be trophy!


----------



## IRISHEAGLE7 (Apr 20, 2011)

Congrats, I wish you and your family well.


----------



## wharfrat (Apr 20, 2011)

Katie wins angler of the year for fighting that fish that long! Congratulations! That boy has got some sure enough great parents and grandparents to take care of him!


----------



## killswitch (Apr 20, 2011)

Congratulations .........hope everyone's doing well.


----------



## Inshore GA (Apr 20, 2011)

Congrats TJ! He's a cute little fella!


----------



## Huntsman.45 (Apr 20, 2011)

Congratulations! 


Start saving for college NOW!


----------



## benbill (Apr 20, 2011)

Congrats TJ to you and your wife.  The best feeling a man can have is becoming a new proud Daddy.  Take good care of him...you're hooked now.


----------



## Rodsmith (Apr 20, 2011)

That is an awesome event T.J! My wife was just asking me about this the other night, I told her it should be about time. Best of luck my friend and speedy recovery to your wife. Praise Him through whom all blessings flow!!


----------



## erock (Apr 20, 2011)

Congrats, dude!!!


----------



## declemen (Apr 21, 2011)

Congrats to yall, your life is forever changed


----------



## kwarner (Apr 22, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## NateJ (Apr 22, 2011)

Congratulations, thats a fine lookin mini capt you got there!!


----------



## bilgerat (Apr 22, 2011)

Congrats TJ,


----------



## Johnbob_3 (Apr 24, 2011)

Congratulations TJ...the things a guy will do to get a first mate!  Enjoy him while you are sure you can still catch/net him!!!!


----------



## RichG (Apr 25, 2011)

Congrats to your entire family!  What a blessing!


----------



## BenMoore (Apr 25, 2011)

Congrats TJ!


----------



## savreds (Apr 25, 2011)

Congrats!  
I remember when my first fishing partner was born, and he's now almost 6' 4". Enjoy him all you can, because they sure do grow up fast!


----------



## Capt. TJ Cheek (Apr 26, 2011)

Thanks everyone.

It's been a nice break and I've enjoyed spending time with him.

Now it's time to get back on the water! Tomorrow is my last day this week without a trip. I'm ready to go!


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 27, 2011)

Congrats Daddy!


----------



## SETH (Apr 27, 2011)

Congrats tj !!!!


----------



## Robert 31320 (Apr 27, 2011)

Congrats to you and your wife on the new addition!


----------



## zaraspook04 (Apr 30, 2011)

Captain TJ that is awesome. Congrats to you and the wife. You just think your busy now baiting hooks for customers...you just wait!!!!


----------



## gtparts (Apr 30, 2011)

Congrats on the new deckhand. He's a keeper, for sure!


----------



## oldcsm (Apr 30, 2011)

Congratulations to you and your beautiful wife. The joy of parenthood cannot be compared to anything else in life!


----------



## Bryannecker (Apr 30, 2011)

Congratulations,  
Now there is another top fisherman for sure!!
God Bless you all!

Capt. Jimmy


----------



## HBC4570 (Apr 30, 2011)

nice catch! it will be especially hard when you have to release.


----------



## mudpie82 (May 5, 2011)

Congrats tj . My baby girl was born the 21st of march. 9lbs 3oz


----------

